# Channel 4 Filming in Spain



## ricochettv

TV Production Company Seeks You!!!!!!!

Ricochet TV the makers of Channel 4's Food Unwrapped and Channel 5's Cowboy Builders and Bodge Jobs is making a new Property show for Channel 4 in the south of Spain.

We are looking for members of the British Public who may be looking to move to Spain and be out viewing properties over the next few months, if you are in the south of Costa Blanca please do get in touch.

Areas we are filming in are La Zenia, Playa Flemenca, Villamartin, Bigastro, Orihuela, Quesada, Benijofar, Benimar, Rojales, Dona Pepe, Los Montesinos, Torrevieja, Guardamar, San Pedro Del Pinatar and Santa Pola.

If you are viewing properties in any of these areas or the surrounding areas please get in touch with Shane Normoyle on +0034 603-592-719, or drop us a note via - spain @ ricochet . co . uk

We look forward to hearing from you!!!


----------



## LesFroggitts

This thread has been moved to the Media Requests forum - it is not permitted within the Country specific forums.


----------

